# Help with Evinrude 4hp



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys,
I'm new to boating and just bought a 13 foot gheenoe with a 4hp deluxe evinrude.  I believe it is an 89 model. I just got back from a trip yesterday in salt water and flushed the engine with freshwater in a bucket.  

I had no problems with the engine when i was out on the water.   This morning I noticed it was leaking oil from the lower unit.  Can anyone tell me what is going on here and what I need to do?

Thanks in advance,
J.T.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

drain the lower see what it looks like


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Unburned 2 stroke mix...it coats the inside of the exhaust housing
then leaks down overnight to produce a gooey mess for you to clean up.
Proof again that 2 strokes put a lot of crappola into the water, especially at idle.
Older 2 strokes are pretty inefficient at lower rpm's. Up to 40 % of the fuel mix
is dumped out the exhaust, into the water.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't tell from the photo, but that looks like gear oil to me. Check the lower unit for sure and please post back and let us know what you find.

Frank_S


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

If I open up the drain and let out a little oil, do I need to do a complete change or will it be ok to just let a little out?

From what I've read, it seems if there is water in the lower unit that tends to come out first? I've read how to drain and replace oil in the lower unit but was hoping to not have to replace the lower unit oil until the winter.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

the water wont be at the bottom until it sets awhile to settle pull drain screw out enough to see color of oil see if its milky


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

And the winner is... two stroke oil. Checked the lower unit oil and it looks great. 

Thanks for all the help. I'm new to the outboard thing and trying to learn as much as I can. Thanks so much, Brett and others.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is very common when you idle the motor to rinse it.


----------



## jtgriffin (Jun 16, 2011)

That's exactly what I did. Should I rev it up more when cleaning and also does it need to be in gear or will neutral clean it ok when running it to clean? I just rinse in a barrel.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, I spent today putting a seal kit into my 71 'rude. It was doing the same thing. There was no water in the lower. But under use, the lower case develops positive pressure. Gear oil was being forced out of the shift rod seal and the driveshaft seal. Replaced all seals in lower for $26 and now she is as tight as when new!

Also, watch what screw you remove to check the oil. There is also a shifter rod/yoke screw at the bottom of the foot that is a MAJOR booboo if you remove.


----------

